# 1968 Vibrolux Reverb cheap in King City, ON



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





If I lived ANYWHERE near that I'd be driving to that postal code for that Vibrolux Reverb.


----------



## mnfrancis (May 24, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Damn. Me too. Great price.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

My biggest amp selling mistake - trading my '68 VR for a Dr Z. Wish that was a shorter drive.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Your title says 68 vibrolux and the ad says a 70's. WTF!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

The ad is wrong unless he's changed the face plate and the grill - it's a blackline drip edge, which means late 67/ early 68.

I've written the seller - no answer yet. I may well make that drive to correct my own stupidity ;-)


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

He stopped replying back to me. Its a health issue sale says he has over a dozen guitars to sell too.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> Your title says 68 vibrolux and the ad says a 70's. WTF!


Yeah it's clearly a 68-ish drip edge black line VR.

Conversely he says he's selling a 70's Twin but it looks like a more recent reissue.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Griff said:


> Yeah it's clearly a 68-ish drip edge black line VR.
> 
> Conversely he says he's selling a 70's Twin but it looks like a more recent reissue.


Yup - that worries me a little. 

I asked for some pics of the transformers on the VR, but if the gentlemen isn't well I won't hold my breath. I sent him another message with my contact info, and I have a cousin who lives near there. He doesn't play guitar, but at least if he can confirm the details and the thing works I'll definitely grab it.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Vibrolux is gone - someone lucked out big time


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

b-nads said:


> Vibrolux is gone - someone lucked out big time


Dibs on the Twin. 
Getting more photos soon.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What are the guitars?


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Dibs on the Twin.
> Getting more photos soon.


Twin looks like a reissue from what I can see on the back panel.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Budda said:


> What are the guitars?


From what i see on his other ads a Martin D-20 on a rack with other high end acoustics which are not listed yet.


Griff said:


> Twin looks like a reissue from what I can see on the back panel.


Oh okay 
Hes got a Gibson LG with the original gator case too thats got me drooling.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

If there's anyone here who lives relatively close to Aurora and would be interested in helping this fellow (Gary) sell his guitars, I could put you in touch with him. I met him and he's a wonderful gentleman who unfortunately does have some health problems and needs to start divesting his collected possessions. He offered me the gig and, as much as I'd love to help Gary unload his gear, I'm just too far away for that to be practical. He even offered to pay however I had to decline. I could also tell he'd be easy to work with. His response, when I suggested a real world price to quickly sell his '65 TRRI ($800), was quite favourable.

Anyway, folks are already aware of the Martin D-20 12 string he posted however I also saw what_ appeared_ to be:


a recent Gibson R7 GoldTop;
a '72 Gibson ES-335 in Cherry;
a black Rickenbacker 325 (short scale_)_12 string;
a _Gibson US _made Epiphone1965 John Lennon Revolution Casino;
a "Rocky" (George Harrison) Strat
a recent model Gibson J-160E;
'59 Gibson LG-0;
another small body Gibson acoustic, though the model escapes me.

If you're paying attention here, you'll note there's an obvious Beatles theme to this collection. Every one of these guitars was essentially in mint condition, with the exception of the D-20 (_tiny_ bit of buckle rash) and the last guitar listed which had a back crack and was in need of other TLC.

Anyway, perhaps someone here who happens to live near Aurora would be willing to assist Gary. He's a _very_ nice person and I suspect he would make things well worth the effort.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

StevieMac said:


> If there's anyone here who lives relatively close to Aurora and would be interested in helping this fellow (Gary) sell his guitars, I could put you in touch with him. I met him and he's a wonderful gentleman who unfortunately does have some health problems and needs to start divesting his collected possessions. He offered me the gig and, as much as I'd love to help Gary unload his gear, I'm just too far away for that to be practical. He even offered to pay however I had to decline. I could tell he'd be easy to work with because his response when I suggested a real world price for him to easily sell his '65 TRRI ($800) was quite favourable.
> 
> Anyway, folks are already aware of the Martin D-20 12 string he posted however I also saw _what were purported to be_:
> 
> ...


Good post, hopefully someone is able to help. Shame he isn't playing anymore.

....did you get the Vibrolux?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Griff said:


> Good post, hopefully someone is able to help. Shame he isn't playing anymore.
> 
> ....did you get the Vibrolux?


It really is a shame Gary's limited to simply visually admiring those guitars. They are in amazing condition though!

I did indeed get the VR. By _sheer luck_ I spotted it on kijiji minutes after Gary posted it (I don't use notifications, it takes all the fun out of it). I messaged I'd buy it and gave him my phone number...he called right away. To my relief, he agreed to hold it until I could pick it up today. Clearly he's a man of his word because he mentioned dozens of messages from others _begging_ him to renege and sell it to them for more $. Like I said, he's an exceptional guy. 🙂

The amp needs some work by the way but most of the important stuff is there so it will certainly be a worthwhile restoration project.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

StevieMac said:


> It really is a shame Gary's limited to simply visually admiring those guitars. They are in amazing condition though!
> 
> I did indeed get the VR. By _sheer luck_ I spotted it on kijiji minutes after Gary posted it (I don't use notifications, it takes all the fun out of it). I messaged I'd buy it and gave him my phone number...he called right away. To my relief, he agreed to hold it until I could pick it up today. Clearly he's a man of his word because he showed me dozens of messages _begging_ him to renege and sell it to them for more $. Like I said, he's an exceptional guy. 🙂
> 
> The amp will need some work by the way but the important stuff is there so it should be a worthwhile restoration project.


Awesome, congrats!

Great buy. I'd love to see all the details of the amp. I LOVE the cosmetics of the era... even more if they still have all the blue molded caps inside!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I haven't torn it apart yet but do know it's definitely an _early _BF/SF transition piece. Everything but the OT is dated '65/'66 for instance and the serial places it right on the cusp...


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

StevieMac said:


> I haven't torn it apart yet but do know it's definitely an _early _BF/SF transition piece. Everything but the OT is dated '65/'66 for instance and the serial places it right on the cusp...


Wow, great. You're a lucky guy.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Griff said:


> Awesome, congrats!
> 
> Great buy. I'd love to see all the details of the amp. I LOVE the cosmetics of the era... even more if they still have all the blue molded caps inside!


Same here. I think the Drip Edge SF aesthetic is the prettiest amp ever sold.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Congrats - I reached out too and it was already sold! I appreciate sellers who will honour a deal. I stumbled upon an old Gibson for $100 and she held it for me while I made the 2 hour drive. Like your Vibrolux, a lot of people called while I was on my way.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I already had a conversation with Gary about the Gibson, promised pics and then silence. 

I need another hobby


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

My favourite amp I ever owned, out of probably about 100 amps, was my 67 Vibrolux I paid $250 for back in the ‘90s. I cringe when I think of all the money wasted since then, chasing some unattainable tone. That is the tone. If only I could go back in time.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I already had a conversation with Gary about the Gibson, promised pics and then silence. I need another hobby


I believe he just became overwhelmed (and disillusioned) with the responses he was receiving on kijiji. It's concerning how anonymous idiots approach a seller on kijiji, making every demand imaginable while committing to nothing. I'm not suggesting that characterizes your interaction with Gary however he shared messages from others that were truly disheartening.

My approach with Gary on the VR was simple: "I'll buy it, _no questions asked_. Here's my number if you prefer to discuss payment & pick-up details over the phone. I appreciate your time." Regardless of it's originality and any work that might be required (there is), I knew it was a solid deal so...why fart around? Compare that to others demanding detailed pics (including gut shots), asking numerous questions he likely couldn't answer, and that likely explains why he chose one over the other(s). Anyway, I think he's largely lost faith in kijiji at this point, which is why I was hoping a trusted member here might be able to assist him. I suspect he would make it well worth their while.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> I believe he just became overwhelmed (and disillusioned) with the responses he was receiving on kijiji. It's concerning how anonymous idiots approach a seller on kijiji, making every demand imaginable while committing to nothing. I'm not suggesting that characterizes your interaction with Gary however he shared messages from others that were truly disheartening.
> 
> My approach with Gary on the VR was simple: "I'll buy it, _no questions asked_. Here's my number if you prefer to discuss payment & pick-up details over the phone. I appreciate your time." Regardless of it's originality and any work that might be required (there is), I knew it was a solid deal so...why fart around? Compare that to others demanding detailed pics (including gut shots), asking numerous questions he likely couldn't answer, and that likely explains why he chose one over the other(s). Anyway, I think he's largely lost faith in kijiji at this point, which is why I was hoping a trusted member here might be able to assist him. I suspect he would make it well worth their while.


Man i didnt realize the extent of Garys problems! 🤭🙁 I feel bad for the situation hes in trying to sell valuable gear in a time when no one cares about the human behind the ad, just how can i screw this guy and get his shit for nothing.


----------

